# New Plates



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

Lol


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

Can't see the full impact, but you get the general idea....

Border is orange to match the car (and interior) and the numbers/letters are domed Carbon Fibre....

*grin*

neon next!!!


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

Poser ;D ...but can't you also add on www.******** aswell ;D ;D


----------



## paulb (May 6, 2002)

Looks illegal to me Tim. I'd never sport an illegal front plate :


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

> Looks illegal to me Tim. I'd never sport an illegal front plate Â :


No, because you'd snap it off when walking past the car 

Yeah its not legal, but the font and spacing is - but as it carries my own stuff and not the postcode of the place that made it up, its probably foul....

Having said that, it won't get me a tug from the authorities simply because its neither spaced incorrectly nor trying to "be" something it isn't.....


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

Welcome to the fold  ;D

Similar idea on my S8, got a silver shadowing behind the letters & numbers, along with Audi & Logo to the left & Quattro on the bottom right hand corner.

Ps: It is illegal, as the spacing between the 0 & the T is not correct. It would be correct if the plate was not A20 TPG. Should be double spacing between the 0 & the T. Agree that you're unlikely to get your collar felt unless they happen to be bored 

Same idea again with mine. Actual Reg is S80 PMC, but with additional spacing in the wrong place, it actually reads S8 0 PMC. 8) ;D


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

My thoughts on 'arranged plates' are well known. :-X

I thought you might replace the Nissan badge above the plate for a Datsun one in a show of irony though.


----------

